# The Official Quad+ Core Club



## Kreij (Sep 1, 2007)

I thought I would start a club for the people who own quads.
Just a place to let everyone know what you are doing with your quad and what kind of success / failure you have had with OC'ing or whatever.

The reason I named it Quad+ is that in the near future we will be seeing 8 cores plus, and us crazy people with money to burn will be getting them.

I am currently running mine at stock (2.66GHz) as I need to regoop my cooler.
It's running warmer than I like under load, when I go over 3GHz (70+C)

Let everyone know what you are using to keep these bad boys cool and any problems you have encountered.

Oh yeah, the club motto is .... MO POWAH !!


----------



## tkpenalty (Sep 2, 2007)

we have a Core 2 Clubhouse mate.


----------



## Conti027 (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ yes and now a quad-core, but i think it will be 6 months to a year befor it becomes essential like dual core is now.


----------



## erocker (Sep 4, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> we have a Core 2 Clubhouse mate.



What about Quadfather users, server users, and the upcoming AMD desktop quads.  There are no room for them in the Core 2 whorehouse.


----------



## Kreij (Sep 4, 2007)

I was not trying to compete with the Core 2 Club, just though it would be nice for people with quads to have a thread devoted to them, so youu could see what people are doing without having to weed through the dual core posts.

If no one want to use a quad thread, then I am sure this will go away in a short time.

Anyway, I am hoping to open up my rig this week sometime and do some maintenance on it to try and get the temps down (while staying on air).


----------

